# First Attempt at Shooting Small Fish



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Okay, so I know this is completely out of character for me, but we had an extra tank lying around (actually, we have several but this one was still set up) so I decided to start a community tank. Let me say, shooting these guys is completely different than shooting my big boys!




























I have other pics on the way!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Okay, so I know this is completely out of character for me, but we had an extra tank lying around (actually, we have several but this one was still set up) so I decided to start a community tank. Let me say, shooting these guys is completely different than shooting my big boys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful there Draco.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great pics, all your pics are great what kind of camera do you use


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

WOW!! came out great..awesome pics like always


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

How in the f*ck.....My fish are not even as close to being that clear in the tank!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A good photographer can do great shots with even subpar equipment... But combining a great photographer with awesome equipment produces these results.

Kudos.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, 
Great pics.









What lens are you using?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys! These shots were taken with a Canon EOS 20D with the "kit" EF-S 18-55mm f/4.5-5.6 lens. It's really a good little lens that deserves more credit than it gets. I'll recommend it to anyone that is just starting out and even someone like me that has been shooting with a DSLR for a year now and has to spend money in places other than upgrading camera equipment. New car...lenses...new car...lenses, lol.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

awesome pics draco


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

awsome danios


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they are stunning


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Even if that's not big boys, those pics are really amazing


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn nice as usual


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ever thought about doing calendars?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful pics as always.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Ever thought about doing calendars?


Definetly a plausible idea


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Ever thought about doing calendars?


I've considered it, but first I'd have to find a print house that actually prints photos well on that gifty sort of stuff. We use a place through work that did a calendar of my scenery stuff and it was horrible, like total pukarific.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Ever thought about doing calendars?


I've considered it, but first I'd have to find a print house that actually prints photos well on that gifty sort of stuff. We use a place through work that did a calendar of my scenery stuff and it was horrible, like total pukarific.
[/quote]

There's nothing worse than seeing your work destroyed and misrepresented like that... I understand totally.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome pictures, Draco








Can you tell us a bit about what settings you used, things like ISO, aperture, exposure time, what kind of tank lights, etc?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Sure, they all have pretty much the same settings; ISO 800, 1/160sec, f/5.6, matrix metering, at 55mm. For lighting, I always use the same thing, even the same as with my studio shots (except I'm not using the fill light). I use a 1,000 watt work light from Home Depot. It's my secret weapon, lol. You just have to watch the white balance and use a custom setting. I simply lean it up against the front of the tank and angle the lights straight down about 6" above the water level. Watch any plants and close plastic...they get HOT. The only downside is that you have to shoot around the light stand, but it's doable. I've been considering getting a good speedlight but I've never really liked using flash and I've had good luck and results with the halogen system. The only thing I really want to get a good flash for is for using at the zoo and whatnot.

The 20D has remarkably low noise levels at higher ISO settings. Most shots at ISO 800 come out with minimal noise, if any, and it really only requires a noise filter at ISO 1600 and higher.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Sure, they all have pretty much the same settings; ISO 800, 1/160sec, f/5.6, matrix metering, at 55mm. For lighting, I always use the same thing, even the same as with my studio shots (except I'm not using the fill light). I use a 1,000 watt work light from Home Depot. It's my secret weapon, lol. You just have to watch the white balance and use a custom setting. I simply lean it up against the front of the tank and angle the lights straight down about 6" above the water level. Watch any plants and close plastic...they get HOT. The only downside is that you have to shoot around the light stand, but it's doable. I've been considering getting a good speedlight but I've never really liked using flash and I've had good luck and results with the halogen system. The only thing I really want to get a good flash for is for using at the zoo and whatnot.
> 
> The 20D has remarkably low noise levels at higher ISO settings. Most shots at ISO 800 come out with minimal noise, if any, and it really only requires a noise filter at ISO 1600 and higher.


What are these things you are talking about.Noise levels?Noise filter?I dont understand what you mean by this.Is there away to explain this in more detail.I understand if you do not want to get into this part.Thanks for the help Draco


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

ISO on a digital camera is similar to ISO ratings on film. The higher the ISO, the more sensitive the "film" is to light, meaning that you can shoot in less light at higher shutter speeds. However, the higher the ISO, more grain, or noise, can show up in shadow areas. Some digital sensors are better than others at controlling noise. Canon's DSLR's are known for their low noise levels at higher ISO's. Point and shoots that use smaller image sensor chips generally are more susceptible to noise at higher ISO levels but they are getting better.

A noise filter is a plug in that can be used that will read and help diminish the noise in shadow and out of focus areas. However, people often go overboard with the filter and end up with too-smooth details that give a plastic look. I personally use NeatImage, but ever so sparingly and very rarely. You have to purchase the program (which I did and it's worth it) if you want the rights to use the program and save in any file format rather than a highly compressed jpeg.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> ISO on a digital camera is similar to ISO ratings on film. The higher the ISO, the more sensitive the "film" is to light, meaning that you can shoot in less light at higher shutter speeds. However, the higher the ISO, more grain, or noise, can show up in shadow areas. Some digital sensors are better than others at controlling noise. Canon's DSLR's are known for their low noise levels at higher ISO's. Point and shoots that use smaller image sensor chips generally are more susceptible to noise at higher ISO levels but they are getting better.
> 
> A noise filter is a plug in that can be used that will read and help diminish the noise in shadow and out of focus areas. However, people often go overboard with the filter and end up with too-smooth details that give a plastic look. I personally use NeatImage, but ever so sparingly and very rarely. You have to purchase the program (which I did and it's worth it) if you want the rights to use the program and save in any file format rather than a highly compressed jpeg.


Wow Draco,You have helped me understand this alot better.And I thank you very much,This was all foriegn at the beginning.Well Can you generally tell whats wrong with a photo just by looking at them or no?If I was to send you some photo's(higher quality that I have took).Do you think you can walk me through what I am doing wrong or no?It is greatly appreciated that you are taking the time to help me once again.thank ak


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Sure, as long as you explain your setup and give me the details as far as shutter speed, etc. If you need any help finding out what those exact settings were, download something called an exif info reader. I can usually run most people's pictures through my own, but sometimes depending on the photo program they used on their end, the exif info gets chopped so I can't read it.

Here's another of the Giant Danios:









I'm going to try and get some shots this weekend since the tank is settled. The shots above were taken the day the tank was "set up" so there were particulates.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Sure, as long as you explain your setup and give me the details as far as shutter speed, etc. If you need any help finding out what those exact settings were, download something called an exif info reader. I can usually run most people's pictures through my own, but sometimes depending on the photo program they used on their end, the exif info gets chopped so I can't read it.
> 
> Here's another of the Giant Danios:
> 
> ...


This is so greatI can not thank you enought there gal.I am going to go and do alittle more homework on this issue but I will get back too you.thanks again ak







Superb pics,I can't wait to see your upcoming photo's


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Stunning, NP-POM????


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Nah, I doubt it'd win...there's no fish sticking out of another fish's mouth...


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

dracofish said:


> Nah, I doubt it'd win...there's no fish sticking out of another fish's mouth...


maybe it is time to defy the norm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Sure, they all have pretty much the same settings; ISO 800, 1/160sec, f/5.6, matrix metering, at 55mm. For lighting, I always use the same thing, even the same as with my studio shots (except I'm not using the fill light). I use a 1,000 watt work light from Home Depot. It's my secret weapon, lol. You just have to watch the white balance and use a custom setting. I simply lean it up against the front of the tank and angle the lights straight down about 6" above the water level. Watch any plants and close plastic...they get HOT. The only downside is that you have to shoot around the light stand, but it's doable. I've been considering getting a good speedlight but I've never really liked using flash and I've had good luck and results with the halogen system. The only thing I really want to get a good flash for is for using at the zoo and whatnot.
> 
> The 20D has remarkably low noise levels at higher ISO settings. Most shots at ISO 800 come out with minimal noise, if any, and it really only requires a noise filter at ISO 1600 and higher.


Thanks!
I think I've become quite skilled in photographing inactive fish (mainly pleco's and other bottomdwellers), but taking good quality pictures of active, free-swimming fish without using flash light is a whole different story. They always end up blurry (too long an exposure time), or under-exposed due to lack of available light (even at higher ISO's - I fully agree that up to 800, Canon D-SLR's still take very presentable pictures).
So far I've always used the tank lights and the available natural light, which in some cases is enough, but often it is not. So maybe I'll try experimenting with an external signs as well - although it'll probably scare the living daylights out of my pleco's, I'm sure the community fish won't be bothered by it too much...
Thanks again for your explanation!


----------

